# David and Jonathan's Parting (1 Sam. 20)



## sastark (May 5, 2004)

I wasn't sure where to post this (Theological, Biblical Text, or somewhere else), but here goes:

My wife and I, in our daily Scripture readings, read 1 Sam. 20 today. In this chapter, Jonathan and David part after Jonathan lets David know of his father's plot to kill David. My wife and I both thought how terribly sad this must have been. To lose one's best friend, and for reasons which you have no control over. Wow. Any one have any thoughts on this passage?


----------



## blhowes (May 6, 2004)

Out of sight, but not out of mind. Its neat how later in 2 Samuel, David showed his love for Jonathan, after Jonathan and Saul were dead, by showing kindness to Saul's son, Mephibosheth.

2Sa 9:1 And David said, Is there yet any that is left of the house of Saul, that I may shew him kindness for Jonathan's sake? 

2Sa 9:11 Then said Ziba unto the king, According to all that my lord the king hath commanded his servant, so shall thy servant do. As for Mephibosheth, said the king, he shall eat at my table, as one of the king's sons. 

Bob

[Edited on 5-6-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## staythecourse (May 6, 2004)

That is a heart wrenching passage. It's Very detailed and easy to form a mental picture of the field, the boy running after the arrow, Jonathan calling to David that it wasn't safe and the tearful parting.

A preacher once pointed out the Divine logic of Jonathan staying and dying with his father. Had he gone with David and not died (heroically in battle) he would have been heir tothe throne and the kingdom would have been in trouble till David got the throne another way. Jonathan was a very honorable young man despite the lunacy he found himself in. I find it applicable nowadays as my father ages and his reason doesn't seem to be as good as before.


----------

